# I need some advice, and possibly help.



## Username3000 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello, 

I have been making a gradual switch from the ESV to the KJV as my primary translation. I therefore want to purchase a KJV Bible, and from Local Church Bible Publishers. The problem I have is that I live in Canada. They only ship in the USA as of right now, and an inquiry via email asking if there is any way to get one up here has not yielded any results. One option would be to ship to a location just over the border, and then pick it up; but, alas, they only take American billing addresses, and not my Canadian one.

Does anyone know how I could acquire one of these Bibles? The only option I can think of is an American brother helping me out.

Thank you.


----------



## aadebayo (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Elijah

Have you tried Amazon Canada? I just did a search and below are my search results. I will presume that they will ship to your address.

http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_ss...field-keywords=KJV bible&sprefix=KJV+,aps,281


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 13, 2015)

Elijah, perhaps you're looking to get the Pure Cambridge Edition from these folks, but they don't sell those. I see that Amazon US is selling a Local Church Bible Publishers KJV, but it's slightly used. In any event, if you want to mail your order to me I'd mail it on to you, though I'd ask you please pay the postage. We can exchange info through Private Message or email.


----------



## Username3000 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ademola, I have tried Amazon Canada, but they do not have the Bible I am looking for. 

Mr. Rafalsky, thank you very much for your offer. The problem isn't that I don't have somewhere to mail it - I could have it mailed to just over the border in Washington State to a company that does that sort of thing for Canadians - but that the Local Church Bible Publishers website requires an American BILLING address in order to purchase a Bible. That means that I can't actually purchase from them with my Paypal account, since I have a Canadian billing address. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## JimmyH (Feb 13, 2015)

Buy a Reformation Heritage Study Bible. Bibles - Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible - Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## nicnap (Feb 14, 2015)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Does anyone know how I could acquire one of these Bibles? The only option I can think of is an American brother helping me out.



Ebay. 

Also, JimmyH has a good thought. The RHB study Bible is outstanding.


----------



## Username3000 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks to a (one of many) gracious offer, I have the Bible I was hoping for coming my way. Thank you everyone for your help and input.


----------

